# Smashing Pumpkins Latest To Embrace Free Music...



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"And quite an album it will be: the band is working on releasing 44 songs. The idea is to release a song at a time starting around Halloween (the band is just starting to record them now) until all 44 songs are released. But, the band is also offering up a "reason to buy" as well:"
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090917/0431356225.shtml


----------

